# Bacon dry cure recipe



## fire in the hole (May 11, 2012)

I have found the wiki recipe for bacon dry cure for skinless belly, but the numbers don't add up for me, or I don't undertstand.

 
I tried to copy and paste.........but.......I don't know how.

Anyway both 4% and 3% call for `18.1 per # of bacon, but the salt % is different when using the numbers provided.

I mixed mine for 3% mix and used 74.66 grams for 5 49 pounds of belly. Am I on target????

I am waiting for your invaluable response before applying to my bellies.

Thanks in advance.

gary


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 11, 2012)

Looks like you're on target for salt content.

(1 lb.) 454g. x .03 = 13.62
(1 lb.) 454g. x .04 = 18.16






~Martin


----------



## alblancher (May 11, 2012)

Remember the amount of salt takes into account the salt provided by the cure.  The numbers for the amount of cure will change depending on rind or or rind off bacon.  The amount of salt will change depending on three or four precent salt needed . Salt and Sugar are up to you.  You can add more if you like but the amount of cure is based on 200 ppm max recommended by USDA.  You can reduce the amount of cure a bit but you shouldn't increase it    Minimum safe level of cure is 120 ppm for dry cured bacon


----------



## fire in the hole (May 11, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm fix'n to do some belly rub'n and put them away........and hope for the best on my 1st go at bacon.


----------

